# Setting The Day/Date On A Seiko 5



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

When I set the day/date on my 5 (usually before going to work in the morning at 7am ish) it starts changing over at lunch time, surely if it has just been set it would wait for the rest of the day to elapse ???

So I re set it and then its fine, until I put another one on another day and set it in the morning . . . .

Is there a 'procedure' to setting the day date !?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Um,... This is easy to answer. If the watch has stopped, give it a few waves back and forth (Seiko's method) or hold it face down and "swirl" it in a circular motion (as if you were swirling brandy in a snifter)(my method). Then pull the crown all the way out, advance the watch past midnight (you'll see the date switch over). Keep going past 3 AM -- *never change the day or date between 2200 and 0300 *-- to the current time, then reset the crown. Pull it back out to the first stop, and set the day and date.

You're done. 

Operation of some Seiko 5's may differ, follow your watch's printed instructions if they differ from what I describe.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

It just sounds to me like your watch has stopped before midnight.

Calendar watches automatically update their date at midnight by 1.

Your watch is still in am or pm depending on when it stopped, so if it stopped at 3pm and you just put it forward to 7 o'clock of course it will change at the 12 as it still thinks that is 12 PM

I'd move the hands round until the date changes automatically (ie it passes midnight) then get to the right time and set the date.


----------

